# learning remote that works my 721



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

Anybody found a learning remote that works a 721? I have tried a Phillips, a One for All (interestingly enough for 25 bucks, that one is upgradable over the phone!)and lastly an RCA. The RCA wouldn't even work my Yamaha home theater system. Granted all of these remotes were under 60 bucks at the local Best Buy, how much am I gonna have to drop to get one remote that will work my 721?


----------



## COA (Jun 15, 2004)

Probably a decent amount. One thing you need to do though is to change your "terminology". A "learning" remote would in no way have any problem working your sat receiver or audio receiver. Learning remotes are just that, capable of learning. You program each individual button, feature, or macro you want and where you want it. You normally must do this with the use of the original remote to "teach" your learning remote. What you probably purchased were regular "universal" remotes. These are limited to the codes provided by the manufacturers. Only the features they allow to be used are programmed into the remote if it happens to work your particular products. Normally, universal remotes will work the most basic features of the most known brands. Very hard to find a learning remote for <$60, very easy to find a universal remote for $10-60 dollars. I would recommend a company called "Universal Remote". They carry learning remotes that are exceptionally easy to use with great displays. They have some very decent prices (best bang for your buck...MX500 for $149.99). Good luck.


----------



## nsafreak (Mar 23, 2004)

Good suggestions COA although I'm more of a fan of Harmony's line of remotes myself. In any case sluggo you also need to remember that by getting a universal remote you will lose the UHF capability of the remote unless you get an RF universal learning unit which are fairly expensive. So unless you want to spend a fair bit I recommend looking for whichever universal remote also gives off the widest beam path. Personally I've had good luck with my Sony RM-VL900 universal learning remote.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

The Radio Shack 15-2116, for about $30, has a built-in Dish/Echostar setting that gets most buttons right. You can make it learn the rest.
If you're really daring, you can get into the JP1 hacking community, and totally customize it, or any JP1-capable remote, using your computer and a special cable.
For example, I use my JP1-modified 2116 to control a 721, 811, Sony TV, Sanyo projector, Denon receiver, and GoVideo DVD/VCR, all together in my home theater.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Just for clarity: the JP1 hacking Gary mentions is legal and cool customization - not to be confused with the bad theft type hacking.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

sluggo said:


> Anybody found a learning remote that works a 721?


My MX-700 works great with all my gear, including my 721. Here's a picture which might help:

http://aa4m.com/photos/ht/ht160Resized.jpg

The MX-700 is the horizontal remote at the bottom of the picture and the 7 remotes at the top are those which it replaced! I even found a user forum which had discrete codes for all 7 of my remotes which could be programmed into the MX-700, which definitely made operations more user-friendly.

Note that this remote lists for $359, but I found it at a *very* reliable Internet store for a bottom line price of $183.

-Bill


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

COA said:


> Probably a decent amount...... Very hard to find a learning remote for <$60, very easy to find a universal remote for $10-60 dollars. I would recommend a company called "Universal Remote". They carry learning remotes that are exceptionally easy to use with great displays. They have some very decent prices (best bang for your buck...MX500 for $149.99). Good luck.


All of the remotes that I mentioned were indeed both universal and learning. I was truly hoping to not have to teach it every button press as I have learned so far that they run out of memory and then it's back to the store for the next one up. I have gotten the RCA model RCU900 to operate everything in my system with the built in codes...if I can teach it all the buttons I want for the 721 I'll be happy. Please keep in mind that I started out this journey with the cheapest learning remote I could find...the phillips, was under 25 bucks, the One for all under 30 and I think the RCA I picked up today was under 50.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Like I said, try the RS 15-2116. The basic Dish/Echostar device code gives you most functions built-in. (including PIP, swap, skip forward/reverse, etc.)You can learn the handful that aren't.


----------



## MI_SAT (Jul 21, 2004)

Here's my favorite remote site:

Remote Central

Click on "Reviews" at the top. The user forums are also quite helpful. Let us know what you find!


----------



## jmbrooks (Jan 11, 2004)

I am using the URC-8811 One-For-All to control my system. It controls the 721, but I had to use it's learning from OEM remote capability. One thing the directions did not say is that you can learn functions to most all keys not just the "L1 - L4" keys. PVR functions were learned to the VCR type keys and I use the enter key on the number pad to get to the PVR events screen. The rest of the Sat control keys are from the regular Echostar code.

When programming remote to remote it is best to do this in a darkened room, I had trouble till I did it that way.

I use the Power button as a macro to turn my entire system on/off and the macro "M1 - M4" keys to switch between input components:

M1 = TV input 1, A/V Reciever input SAT, 721 sat.
M2 = TV input 2, A/V Reciever input VCR, JVC VCR - 501 sat.
M3 = TV input DVI, A/V Reciever input CD-R, 811 sat.
M4 = TV input 4, A/V Reciever input DVD, Pioneer DVD.

Hard to wrong with this remote at only $19 at Walmart.

http://www.ofausa.com/remote.php?type=URC%208811


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Kameleons seem to work (available at RatShack). They also have a neat feature to keep them current with newest codes or really old not-so-common codes, where you can call their tech support, report the model you are trying to control, and they will download those codes into the remote directly over the phone during that phone call (built-in acoustic coupler modem). I had a 13 year-old Yamaha receiver that I could never find a universal which had codes for, and they sent me the codes in about 30 seconds.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

TomCat said:


> Kameleons seem to work (available at RatShack). They also have a neat feature to keep them current with newest codes or really old not-so-common codes, where you can call their tech support, report the model you are trying to control, and they will download those codes into the remote directly over the phone during that phone call (built-in acoustic coupler modem). I had a 13 year-old Yamaha receiver that I could never find a universal which had codes for, and they sent me the codes in about 30 seconds.


I followed the advice of Garypen and got the RS 15-2116 and it works LIKE A CHARM! All devices work without a problem and IT's easy to set up macros to get the Yamaha audio/video switcher to go to DVD mode and the monitor to change to the correct input just by hitting the DVD button on the RS unit. Back to SAT? Not a problem...another macro. Thanks.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Cool. 

"0775" right?


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

garypen said:


> Cool.
> 
> "0775" right?


Indeed...at remote address "1".


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

Well, I have a learning remote that will work everything by voice command. It is the same decendant of the voice operated learning remote that my parents used when I was a kid. Hell, it doesn't even require batteries.








My kids..........ROFLMMFAO :stickman: :rolling: :stickman:


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Of course, the big disadvantage is you have to...you know...have kids.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

If your "voice operated learning remote" begins to disobey, can you just take the batteries out?


----------



## dnsc_installer (Sep 11, 2004)

TomCat said:


> If your "voice operated learning remote" begins to disobey, can you just take the batteries out?





dnsc_installer said:


> it doesn't even require batteries


No, you just send em to their room.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

sluggo said:


> I followed the advice of Garypen and got the RS 15-2116 and it works LIKE A CHARM! All devices work without a problem and IT's easy to set up macros to get the Yamaha audio/video switcher to go to DVD mode and the monitor to change to the correct input just by hitting the DVD button on the RS unit. Back to SAT? Not a problem...another macro. Thanks.


Ok...so call me crazy, but I took the RS 15-2116 back to the store today. It just got to weird to deal with. When I set the macros up, i never thought about the fact that there were no buttons for just that use and therefore I used some that also had other functions. I decided to just number the macros, no problem right? Try setting the macro for powering on the DVD, changing the channel on the TV and the A/V unit to DVD mode all set to the number one key. Then forget that you did that, punch in 214 for the weather channel. You guessed it even in SAT mode, the number one button did the DVD thing I had set up. I only wanted that macro in DVD mode. So, I go out at half time today and buy the Kameleon at RS. Can't stand the feel of it in my hand. Hated it so much that without even returning it yet, I went to Walmart after dinner and bought the One for All 8810 to try. I am now on my 6th or 7th remote over the last few weeks. It's making me nuts. Oh yeah, neither the Kameleon nor the One for All work the Yamaha Audio Video receiver...I'll have to teach it.


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

sluggo said:


> Ok...so call me crazy...


You're crazy. (You knew that was coming, right?)


----------



## StevenZ (Aug 15, 2003)

My experience involved many attempts to get one or another learning/programmable remotes to just do what I wanted. I stopped when I got the Harmony, because it actually did what I wanted. The 659 did everything I needed. And even though the button layout wasn't ideal for DVR control, it still was acceptable. But I just got Harmony's new 676, it's got a much better layout than the 659 (for me), and the setup was a breeze.

Seems like you could keep fighting a programing battle or just get a Harmony. It may be lots of things, but "weird to deal with" isn't one of them.


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

So.....guess what? I bought another remote today. Like that's something new. I looked at the harmony, but figured that if I spent between 150 and 200 on a remote, my wife would have a cow. As it is my 11 year old son walked in the door going, mom...dad spent 40 bucks on a remote. So here's the deal, I bought a Sony RM LV-900. The rack at Circuit City actually said 59.99 but it rang up at 39.99. I'll take that any day. It works everything but the Yamaha A/V box but the functions that I need from that I can teach it. So far, after all is said and done, I may have what I need. Then again, I saw this one on the Best Buy website by Philips that you program the codes for your equipment through the website that Philips set up...that may be remote nirvava. I'll probably order one...I may need a 12 step program before this is through.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Bill Mullin said:


> My MX-700 works great with all my gear, including my 721. Here's a picture which might help:
> 
> http://aa4m.com/photos/ht/ht160Resized.jpg
> 
> ...


This is good advice. I've got a 700 and I really enjoy it. Very easy to program.


----------

